# Atlas 10-500A Milling Attachment Gib Lock 9-508



## larry4406 (Oct 28, 2017)

I purchased a used milling attachment of ebay and found out that it does not have the gib lock 9-508.  The ebay item pictures show this in retrospect, so it is what it is.

Anyone care to remove theirs and take detail pictures and measurements to show me what it should look like?  Looks fairly simple from what limited views I can find.

I see I can get a replacement from here for $22.31 plus shipping, but I would like to know what it looks like in detail as they do not have pictures.
https://www.ereplacementparts.com/gib-lock-p-977023.html


----------



## David S (Oct 28, 2017)

I am not close to mine now, but it is just a screw with a rod thru the top to act as a small T handle.  You could try and use other screws to see if you can match the thread and just use that.

David


----------



## wa5cab (Oct 28, 2017)

I bought a couple of extra 9-508's from Clausing some time ago.  I don't recall them being that expensive, although UPS might be.  I replaced the #3 gib screw in the cross slide with one.  When using form tools which tend to pull, it reduces chatter.  As I don't have any need to make one, I'll just describe it.

Threads are 1/4"-28 UNF
LOA 1.250"
Head Diameter 0.375"
Head Length 0.375"
Both ends of the solid head are beveled @ 45 deg. down to a diameter of 0.246", the major diameter of the threads.
Pin diameter is about 0.127" so hole through head is about 0.125"
Pin length 1"
Threads stop about 1/8" from head
End of nose is flat and diameter is turned down to 0.155" x 0.125" long

The nose of the screw should be about the same as on the normal gib screws.  If you want to make one instead of buying it, you could probably use a 1/4"-28 x 7/8" black socket head cap screw.  But you will probably have to cut the pin hole with a 2-flute solid carbide end mill.  An ordinary 1/8" drill bit will try to bend and could break because of trying to cut across the bottom of the hex socket.


----------



## larry4406 (Oct 29, 2017)

Robert - thank you for the details.

Still looking for a closeup picture of one removed if someone would be so kind.


----------



## wa5cab (Oct 29, 2017)

OK.  I attached some photos.  The first photo is of my extra 500A from back when I bought it, primarily for the vise to use by itself on the cross slide to hold a Dremel.  It is included to show the normal or factory location of the lock.  The other three are three isometric views of the 9-508.  I attached the photos to my original post so that they and the dimensions would be together.


----------



## larry4406 (Oct 29, 2017)

Robert - thank you very much!  Looks pretty simple now.


----------

